# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  AVZ 4.29

## NickGolovko

AVZ Antiviral Toolkit build 4.29 is now available. ZIP container includes database from 12.12.2007, 138934 signatures, 2 neural net profiles, 55 healing microprograms, 371 heuristic microprograms, 9 vulnerabilities search microprograms, 66966 Trusted Objects Database items.The new version is a result of several modifications and improvements.
What's new:
[+++] Multilingual interface. Localization of the GUI and logs is stored in the product's database and can easily be updated. Currently Russian and English are supported. The language is chosen automatically depending on your OS and can be changed manually via command line or localization profile. 
[+++] New subsystem - troubleshooting wizard. Searches for security and performance issues, can fix and restore them if needed. Wizard's data are included to the System Analysis logs. The wizard can clean private data such as browser history, cookies etc. The wizard's database can be updated. 
[++] Several improvements of System Analysis log. Table of suspicious files and some new script-generating commands have been added. 
[++] Scripting language: new commands added - DeleteFileMask to remove files by mask, API to call for XML file analysis, commands to run System Analysis with non-standard configuration. 
[++] More information is available in XML log
[+] Read-Only mode of opening registry keys from a script 
[-] Minor XML log fixes

http://z-oleg.com/avz4.zip

----------

